# Pyongyang rompt ses relations avec Séoul - AFP



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 25 mai 2010 à 10h07 | Mis à jour à 17h41 


*Pyongyang rompt ses relations avec Séoul*

La Corée du Nord a décidé mardi de rompre ses relations avec la Corée du Sud qu'elle a menacée d'une «guerre totale» si de nouvelles sanctions lui étaient imposées. La Chine a accepté de son côté de «collaborer» avec les Etats-Unis face à cette nouvelle crise coréenne.

Par la voie d'un communiqué du Comité d'Etat pour la réunification pacifique de la Corée diffusé par l'agence officielle nord-coréenne KCNA, Pyongyang affirme que sa mise en cause par la Corée du Sud dans le naufrage de la corvette Cheonan, qui a fait 46 morts parmi les marins sud-coréens, équivaut à une déclaration de guerre.

La Corée du Nord annonce dans ce texte rompre toutes ses relations et les communications avec la Corée du Sud et abroger un accord de non-agression.

Tous les navires et avions sud-coréens se verront en outre interdire l'accès aux eaux maritimes et à l'espace aérien nord-coréens. La Corée du Nord a de plus fait savoir qu'elle expulserait le personnel sud-coréen travaillant dans le complexe industriel de Kaesong.

La Corée du Sud avait promis lundi de «faire payer» à Pyongyang «le prix» du naufrage le 26 mars de la corvette Cheonan, en demandant de nouvelles sanctions à l'ONU et en suspendant les échanges commerciaux avec son voisin.

La Corée du Nord a été rendue responsable la semaine dernière de ce drame par des enquêteurs internationaux.

L'armée nord-coréenne a par ailleurs accusé mardi la marine sud-coréenne d'avoir pénétré dans ses eaux territoriales, menaçant de nouveau le Sud de représailles militaires.

En dix jours, affirme le Nord, des dizaines de navires sud-coréens ont franchi la ligne de démarcation, écrit KCNA, «une provocation délibérée visant à provoquer un autre conflit militaire en mer Jaune et ainsi pousser vers une phase de guerre».

Si ces intrusions se poursuivent, le Nord «mettra en oeuvre des mesures militaires pour défendre ses eaux territoriales et le Sud sera tenu pour responsable des conséquences».

Séoul a démenti toute intrusion sur le territoire nord-coréen.

Un peu plus tôt, Pyongyang avait menacé d'une «guerre totale» si de nouvelles sanctions lui étaient imposées, tandis que des transfuges nord-coréens assuraient que le numéro un nord-coréen Kim Jong-Il avait placé son armée en état d'alerte.

Concernant ce dernier point, les services secrets sud-coréens ont simplement déclaré qu'ils vérifiaient l'information.

Sur le plan diplomatique, la Chine, où se déroulait le deuxième «Dialogue stratégique et économique» avec les Américains, a fait des concessions de pure forme en soulignant qu'elle était «prête à travailler avec les Etats-Unis et d'autres parties» en vue d'apaiser les tensions dans la péninsule coréenne.

De même, la secrétaire d'Etat américaine Hillary Clinton, attendue mercredi à Séoul, a déclaré que Washington «allait travailler avec la communauté internationale et (ses) collègues chinois pour mettre au point une réponse efficace et appropriée».

La délégation américaine a multiplié les contacts, dès dimanche soir, pour tenter de convaincre Pékin de s'engager davantage et de condamner la Corée du Nord.

A Washington, Philip Crowley, le porte-parole du département d'Etat, a qualifié mardi «d'étrange» le geste de Pyongyang. «Je ne peux pas imaginer de geste qui serait plus nuisible aux Nord-Coréens sur le long terme que celui de couper les liens avec la Corée du Sud», a poursuivi M. Crowley. 

Le président russe Dmitri Medvedev a, quant à lui, appelé à éviter toute «escalade», dans une conversation téléphonique avec son homologue sud-coréen Lee Myung-bak.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/25/01-4283533-pyongyang-rompt-ses-relations-avec-seoul.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Mathieu Perreault
La Presse
Publié le 26 mai 2010 à 07h17 | Mis à jour à 07h23 


*Les deux Corées à couteaux tirés * 

Les deux Corées ont franchi une nouvelle étape dans leur affrontement, hier. Elles ont coupé toute communication et pratiquement tous les échanges commerciaux, et chacune a fermé son espace aérien ainsi que ses voies maritimes aux avions et bateaux de l'autre. Le Nord a fermé unilatéralement le bureau de la Croix-Rouge à la frontière, et le Sud a demandé au Conseil de sécurité des Nations unies de sévir contre son voisin.

La Corée du Nord a continué de nier qu'elle avait torpillé une vedette sud-coréenne le 26 mars dernier, comme l'a conclu une enquête des autorités militaires sud-coréennes la semaine dernière. Séoul a déclaré que Pyongyang est son «principal ennemi», expression qui n'avait pas été utilisée depuis 2004.

Le dictateur nord-coréen, Kim Jong-il, a diffusé par interphone dans tous les édifices du pays un discours dans lequel il a décrété un état de «guerre totale», selon l'Associated Press. La Corée du Sud a quant à elle annoncé qu'elle installerait des douzaines de haut-parleurs le long de la ligne démilitarisée qui marque la frontière afin d'appeler les soldats nord-coréens à la défection.

«Il y a eu par le passé des situations aussi tendues, a expliqué Joseph Bermudez, expert de la Corée du Nord, au magazine Jane's. Le problème, en ce moment, c'est qu'une nouvelle génération d'officiers prend le pouvoir en Corée du Nord. Ils ont beaucoup moins d'expérience internationale que la vieille garde.»

Dimanche, le New York Times a écrit que Kim Jong-il avait certainement autorisé l'attaque à la torpille du mois de mars parce qu'il a salué personnellement l'unité navale responsable de l'attaque lors de l'anniversaire de la fondation de l'Armée populaire, le 25 avril.

Le royaume ermite est engagé dans une transition politique délicate. Le troisième fils de Kim Jong-il, Kim Jong-un, a été officiellement désigné comme son successeur, avec le tutorat non officiel de l'un de ses oncles. «Il est très difficile de comprendre quel rôle joue l'attaque de mars dans la succession, mais elle en a certainement un», dit M. Bermudez.

*Sanctions*

En temps normal, les sanctions économiques auraient un impact limité sur la Corée du Nord, selon Jack Pritchard, président de l'Institut économique coréen à Washington. «Le commerce bilatéral vaut 1,1 milliard, soit 10 fois moins qu'avec la Chine, dit M. Pritchard. Mais il est certain que dans la situation actuelle, tout tour de vis supplémentaire fait très mal.»

Par ailleurs, la Corée du Nord a fait savoir qu'elle expulserait le personnel sud-coréen travaillant dans la zone industrielle commune de Kaesong (située en Corée du Nord, mais financée par Séoul), selon l'AFP. Toutefois, la mesure ne concernerait que huit officiels sud-coréens résidant dans le complexe de Kaesong, et non les civils, selon Séoul. Entre 400 et 900 Sud-Coréens travaillent à Kaesong.

La Chine hésite d'ailleurs à imposer des sanctions, selon M. Pritchard. «Les Chinois ne croient plus la Corée du Nord quand elle nie l'évidence. Mais s'il y a déstabilisation du pays, l'Est chinois pourrait être entraîné dans le tourbillon. Les gardes-frontières ont d'ailleurs été remplacés par des soldats de l'armée active.»

Pour compliquer le tout, la Chine veut installer un port au nord de la Corée du Nord, tout près de la Russie, ce qui lui donnerait un accès direct au Pacifique.

Quelle autre mesure pourrait prendre la Corée du Sud? «Pas grand-chose, dit M. Bermudez. Séoul est trop proche des canons du Nord. Il va falloir resserrer l'entraînement des équipages à la lutte sous-marine, augmenter le nombre d'unités en mer de Chine. Ils jouent au chat et à la souris.»

Notre journaliste Mathieu Perreault s'est rendu en Corée en 2001.



*Corée du nord*

3500 CHARS D'ASSAUT
Principalement des modèles soviétiques T54 et T55, qui datent des années 40 et 50

10 400 PIÈCES D'ARTILLERIE
Dont 8000 peuvent atteindre Séoul

620 AVIONS DE COMBAT
Avec une prépondérance de MiG-17, MiG-19 et MiG-21, datant des années 50 et 60

1,1 MILLION Nombre de soldats

420 NAVIRES DE GUERRE
Dont 40 sont assez modernes pour être équipés de missiles

25 SOUS-MARINS

*Corée du Sud*

4780 PIÈCES D'ARTILLERIE

555 AVIONS DE COMBAT
Dont une prépondérance de F16, supérieurs aux meilleurs avions nord-coréens (leurs 30 MiG-29)

160 NAVIRES DE GUERRE 

Pouvant tous porter des missiles

20 SOUS-MARINS


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/26/01-4283784-les-deux-corees-a-couteaux-tires.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 25 mai 2010 à 23h47 | Mis à jour le 25 mai 2010 à 23h49 


*Hillary Clinton arrive à Séoul en pleine crise coréenne* 

La secrétaire d'Etat américaine, Hillary Clinton, est arrivée mercredi à Séoul, en provenance de Pékin, pour la dernière étape de sa tournée d'une semaine en Asie, en pleine crise dans la péninsule coréenne, a constaté l'AFP.

Mme Clinton arrive à Séoul alors que la Corée du Nord a décidé mardi de rompre ses relations avec la Corée du Sud qu'elle a menacée d'une «guerre totale» si de nouvelles sanctions lui étaient imposées.

Pyongyang a également menacé mercredi de fermer une partie de sa frontière avec le Sud si Séoul reprend la diffusion de progagande dirigée contre le Nord, selon l'agence officielle KCNA.

A Pékin, Mme Clinton a obtenu que la Chine, seul allié de poids de Pyongyang, accepte de «collaborer» avec les Etats-Unis face à la nouvelle crise coréenne.

La Corée du Nord a été accusée par des enquêteurs internationaux d'avoir provoqué fin mars le naufrage de la corvette Cheonan, en mer Jaune, qui a fait 46 morts parmi les marins sud-coréens.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/25/01-4283761-hillary-clinton-arrive-a-seoul-en-pleine-crise-coreenne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

Associated Press
Séoul
Publié le 27 mai 2010 à 08h12 | Mis à jour à 08h18 


*Les relations entre la Corée du Nord et la Corée du Sud s'enveniment* 

La Corée du Nord a annoncé jeudi son intention d'abandonner un accord destiné à prévenir toute confrontation armée avec la Corée du Sud, tandis que les États-Unis ont mis Pyongyang en garde contre toute nouvelle tentative d'agression, dans le cadre de la crise liée au naufrage d'une corvette sud-coréenne, le «Cheonan», le 26 mars.

Les relations entre les deux Corée se sont détériorées après ce naufrage qui a fait 46 morts. Une enquête internationale a conclu la semaine dernière à un torpillage par un sous-marin nord-coréen. Pyongyang nie toute implication et a menacé d'une guerre totale.

Jeudi, l'armée nord-coréenne a annoncé qu'elle «annulait totalement» l'accord destiné à éviter les tirs accidentels le long de la frontière maritime contestée entre les deux pays. «Des attaques physiques immédiates seront lancées» contre les navires sud-coréens qui entreront dans les eaux nord-coréennes, a prévenu l'armée dans un communiqué diffusé par l'agence de presse officielle KCNA.

Mercredi, Pyongyang a annoncé avoir coupé des liens de communication entre les deux pays et a expulsé huit officiels sud-coréens de la zone industrielle conjointe de Kaesong, implantée du côté nord-coréen de la frontière. L'armée précise qu'elle va interdire le passage des personnels et véhicules sud-coréens dans cette zone.


Jeudi, une flotte de la marine sud-coréenne a mené un important exercice anti-sous-marin au large de cette côte ouest. Dix navires de guerre, dont un contre-torpilleur de 3 500 tonnes, ont fait feu et largué des bombes anti-sous-marins, a précisé la marine.

Il s'agissait du premier exercice du genre, du côté sud-coréen, depuis le naufrage du «Cheonan», selon un responsable de la marine, qui s'exprimait sous couvert de l'anonymat.

D'ici à juillet, Séoul prévoit deux autres exercices majeurs, menés cette fois conjointement avec les États-Unis, un déploiement de force destiné à dissuader une éventuelle nouvelle agression de la Corée du Nord, a indiqué l'état-major interarmées sud-coréen.

Le général Walter Sharp, le commandant des forces américaines stationnées en Corée du Sud, a précisé que les États-Unis, la Corée du Sud et d'autres membres du commandement des Nations unies soutiendraient les «efforts pour dissuader et faire échouer une agression».

«Nous appelons la Corée du Nord à cesser tout acte de provocation et à respecter les termes des accords conclus par le passé, y compris l'accord d'armistice», a déclaré le général Sharp.

La péninsule est toujours techniquement en guerre dans la mesure où le conflit de 1950-53 s'est terminé par une simple trêve. Aucun traité de paix n'a été signé depuis et 28 500 soldats américains restent stationnés côté Sud.

Des médias sud-coréens ont rapporté jeudi que le commandement conjoint américano-coréen, dirigé par le général Sharp, avait relevé son niveau de surveillance de 3 à 2, le niveau 1 étant le plus élevé.

Ce renforcement du niveau de surveillance implique une intensification des activités de reconnaissance de la Corée du Nord par les satellites espions et les avions espions U-2 américains, selon le journal «JoongAng», qui cite un responsable sud-coréen non-identifié.

Il s'agirait du premier changement de niveau depuis le test nucléaire effectué par la Corée du Nord en mai 2009, mais les armées américaine et sud-coréenne n'ont pas voulu confirmer l'information.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/27/01-4284219-les-relations-entre-la-coree-du-nord-et-la-coree-du-sud-senveniment.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 26 mai 2010 à 22h43 | Mis à jour le 26 mai 2010 à 22h45 


*Exercice anti-sous-marin sud-coréen*

La marine sud-coréenne a effectué jeudi un exercice anti-sous-marin en pleine tension avec la Corée du Nord, a annoncé l'agence sud-coréenne Yonhap.

Cette démonstration de force, la première côté Sud depuis le naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan fin mars, pour lequel le Nord est tenu pour responsable, a impliqué 10 navires dont un destroyer de 3 000 tonnes et trois patrouilleurs, selon des responsables militaires cités par l'agence.

Le ministère de la Défense s'est refusé à apporter des détails sur cette opération.

L'exercice s'est tenu au large de la ville côtière occidentale de Taean, beaucoup plus au sud que la zone disputée entre les deux voisins en Mer jaune où la corvette avait coulé, faisant 46 morts.

Cette annonce intervient alors que la secrétaire d'Etat américaine Hillary Clinton est venue mercredi réaffirmer son soutien à Séoul.

Pyongyang qui a de son côté décidé de rompre ses relations bilatérales a proféré de nouvelles menaces.

La Corée du Nord a menacé de bloquer l'accès à un complexe industriel transfrontalier si Séoul reprend la diffusion de sa propagande interrompue il y a six ans, selon l'agence officielle nord-coréenne KCNA.

Le Nord a également menacé de tirer sur les hauts-parleurs installés côté sud-coréen et qui diffusent des messages dirigés contre le Nord. Le Sud a déjà repris la diffusion radiophonique en FM de ces messages.

Dans la journée, le ministère sud-coréen de l'Unification a annoncé que huit représentants gouvernementaux sud-coréens présents sur le complexe avaient été expulsés.

Dans le même temps, Pyongyang a également annoncé avoir coupé toutes les communications clé avec le Sud.

Cette nouvelle crise entre les deux frères ennemis, séparés depuis la fin de la guerre de Corée (1950-53), a été déclenchée par la publication la semaine dernière des résultats d'une enquête internationale établissant que la corvette Cheonan avait été coulée par une torpille nord-coréenne.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/26/01-4284110-exercice-anti-sous-marin-sud-coreen.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (28 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 28 mai 2010 à 09h11 | Mis à jour à 09h16 


*Crise coréenne: Pékin ne protégera pas les responsables du naufrage* 

La Chine ne protégera pas les responsables du naufrage d'une corvette sud-coréenne, coulée, selon une enquête internationale, par une torpille nord-coréenne, a déclaré vendredi le premier ministre chinois Wen Jiabao, cité par un responsable sud-coréen.

Le premier ministre chinois en visite à Séoul a fait ces déclarations lors d'une rencontre avec le président sud-coréen Lee Myung-Bak, selon le porte-parole de la présidence.

Selon les conclusions d'une enquête internationale, une torpille tirée par un sous-marin nord-coréen est à l'origine du naufrage de la corvette Cheonan, le 26 mars, dans lequel 46 marins ont péri.

Le régime communiste de Pyongyang - que la Chine n'a pas condamné pour cette attaque - a rejeté toute implication, affirmant que des preuves avaient été «fabriquées» par Séoul.

Séoul fait pression sur la Chine, proche alliée de Pyongyang, pour qu'elle soutienne sa démarche visant à obtenir du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU de nouvelles sanctions contre le Nord.

Selon Séoul, le premier ministre chinois a indiqué que la Chine adopterait une position «juste» sur l'incident après avoir évalué les résultats de l'enquête internationale.

«Le gouvernement chinois va évaluer attentivement les résultats de l'enquête internationale et prendra en considération sérieusement les réactions des pays concernés», a déclaré M. Wen, selon Séoul.

La Chine «prendra alors une position sur la question de façon objective et juste. Selon les résultats de l'enquête, la Chine ne protégera personne», a ajouté la source sud-coréenne.

La Chine avait déclaré mercredi être toujours en train d'évaluer les conclusions d'enquêteurs internationaux.

Mardi, la Corée du Nord avait décidé de rompre ses relations avec la Corée du Sud qu'elle a menacée d'une «guerre totale» si de nouvelles sanctions lui étaient imposées à l'ONU, comme le veut Séoul.

Pyongyang a aussi coupé les lignes de communication clés avec le Sud, notamment celles entre les marines du nord et du sud, a indiqué le ministère sud-coréen de l'Unification.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/28/01-4284635-crise-coreenne-pekin-ne-protegera-pas-les-responsables-du-naufrage.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (29 May 2010)

Mathieu Perreault
La Presse
Publié le 29 mai 2010 à 08h51 | Mis à jour à 08h55 


*Menaces nord-coréennes: l'énigme chinoise* 

Après une semaine de tergiversations, la Chine a finalement rompu le silence sur les accusations lancées contre la Corée du Nord. De passage à Séoul, le premier ministre chinois Wen Jiabao a dit hier que son pays ne protégera pas les responsables du naufrage d'une corvette sud-coréenne, le 26 mars dernier, qui a causé la mort des 46 membres de son équipage.

Selon une enquête internationale dévoilée la semaine dernière, l'explosion a été causée par une torpille lancée par un sous-marin nord-coréen. Pour mieux comprendre cette crise d'envergure et le rôle que joue la Chine, La Presse s'est entretenue avec Marcus Noland, spécialiste de la Corée du Nord à l'Institut économique international Peterson à Washington.

*Q: Pourquoi la Corée du Nord a-t-elle torpillé la vedette sud-coréenne?*

R: Il est extrêmement difficile de déterminer la raison principale. Kim Jong-il a pu vouloir appuyer son successeur, son fils Kim Jong-un. Il s'agit peut-être d'une tentative de dévier l'attention du public nord-coréen, qui montre des signes d'agitation sans précédent depuis qu'une réforme bancaire en janvier a saboté les balbutiements d'une économie de marché. On a vu une vidéo de vieilles femmes qui protestaient contre les soldats tentant de fermer un marché informel. C'est du jamais vu. On peut aussi y voir une vengeance contre la destruction d'un navire de guerre nord-coréen lors d'une escarmouche navale en novembre dernier. Ou alors, la Corée du Nord voulait influencer la population sud-coréenne pour favoriser la gauche. Si c'est le cas, ça n'a pas fonctionné, parce que la population s'est ralliée derrière le premier ministre de droite.

*Q: Y a-t-il un risque de guerre?*

R: Il y aura certainement d'autres escarmouches le long de cette frontière navale que conteste la Corée du Nord. Il y en a eu en 1999, en 2002, en 2009 et en mars. Cette semaine, plusieurs lignes de communication d'urgence ont été fermées, entre autres la ligne d'urgence militaire pour la mer Jaune. Ça augmente le risque d'escalade en cas de faux pas durant une escarmouche. La Corée du Nord pourrait aussi recourir à des actes de terrorisme perpétrés par des agents actuellement infiltrés dans le Sud, ou par des Coréens du Sud favorables au régime de Pyongyang. Depuis l'ouverture de la Corée du Sud à de meilleures relations avec le Nord, en 1997, plusieurs ONG pro-Pyonyang ont été mises sur pied. Mais comme la Corée du Nord a pris soin de viser le premier ministre sud-coréen dans ses attaques, on peut penser qu'elle attend simplement que son mandat se termine en 2013 et ne commettra pas d'acte irrémédiable.

*Q: La Corée du Sud a demandé au Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU de sévir contre le Nord. Quelles nouvelles sanctions pourraient être annoncées?*

R: Il pourrait y avoir une meilleure application des sanctions, notamment avec une surveillance des navires nord-coréens. Les États-Unis pourraient unilatéralement décider de remettre la Corée du Nord sur la liste des États terroristes.

*Q: Que fera la Chine et pourquoi?*

R: On dit souvent que la Chine ne veut pas une déstabilisation de la Corée du Nord par crainte des réfugiés. Je pense que ce n'est pas la principale raison: la Chine compte assez de soldats et de population pour faire face à des centaines de milliers de réfugiés, ou même des millions. Je crois que la Chine aime tout simplement que la question nord-coréenne occupe ses voisins capitalistes et les États-Unis. La vieille garde communiste aime bien aussi avoir un pays frère socialiste à ses frontières. Certains dirigeants plus jeunes sont mal à l'aise avec ce point de vue et aimeraient approfondir les relations avec la Corée du Sud, mais ils sont en nette minorité.

*Q: Comment va la santé de Kim Jong-il?*

R: Son temps est compté. Lors d'une récente visite en Chine, la dernière soirée devait être consacrée à un opéra patriotique en l'honneur de la relation entre les deux pays. La représentation a été annulée. Il fallait vraiment qu'il soit très malade pour ne pas assister à ce genre de soirée.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/en-vedette/201005/29/01-4284995-menaces-nord-coreennes-lenigme-chinoise.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 30 mai 2010 à 09h22 | Mis à jour à 09h27 


*Cent mille personnes manifestent contre le Sud à Pyongyang * 

Cent mille personnes ont manifesté dimanche à Pyongyang contre la Corée du Sud accusée d'attiser la tension à la frontière après le naufrage d'un navire de guerre du Sud attribué aux Nord-Coréens, ont rapporté les médias d'Etat du Nord.

La manifestation a eu lieu Place Kim Il-Sung, fondateur de la Corée du Nord et père du numéro un actuel Kim Jong-Il, selon la radiotélévision d'Etat captée par l'agence sud-coréenne Yonhap.

Des mots d'ordre inscrits à la peinture sur les lieux du rassemblement ont qualifié de traître le président sud-coréen Lee Myung-Bak.

Choe Yong-Rim, secrétaire du comité du Parti des travailleurs coréens (parti unique) de la capitale, a demandé aux participants de se préparer à une attaque de la Corée du Sud et de son allié, les Etats-Unis, en disant que la péninsule était au bord de la guerre, selon la même source.

Le responsable a répété que la Corée du Nord n'avait pas torpillé la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan et causé la mort de 46 marins, selon Yonhap.

Une enquête internationale sur la cause du naufrage, le 26 mars au large de l'île de Baengnyeong, près de la frontière maritime avec la Corée du Nord, avait conclu le 20 mai à un tir de torpille par un sous-marin nord-coréen.

La Corée du Nord, qui nie toute implication, a pour sa part accusé Séoul d'avoir «fabriqué» des preuves.

Mardi, la Corée du Nord a décidé de rompre ses relations avec la Corée du Sud qu'elle a menacée d'une «guerre totale» si de nouvelles sanctions lui étaient imposées à l'ONU, comme le veut Séoul.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201005/30/01-4285135-cent-mille-personnes-manifestent-contre-le-sud-a-pyongyang.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 23h32 | Mis à jour le 01 juin 2010 à 23h35 


*Corée du Sud: des navires américains vont participer à un exercice militaire* 

Une dizaine de navires de guerre américains, dont un porte-avions, vont participer la semaine prochaine avec la marine sud-coréenne à un exercice militaire anti-sous-marin, en pleines tensions avec la Corée du Nord après le torpillage d'un navire attribué à Pyongyang.

Le porte-avions USS George Washington devrait quitter samedi le port de Yokosuka, sa base japonaise, pour faire route vers la mer Jaune où il devrait arriver en début de semaine, a indiqué l'agence Yonhap, citant une source militaire.

Un porte-parole des forces américaines en Corée du Sud n'a pas souhaité apporter de commentaires.

Les manoeuvres conjointes avaient initialement été programmées fin juin ou début juillet mais ont été avancées d'un mois pour «envoyer un signal fort», a indiqué cette source.

Selon Yonhap, le porte-avions conduira une flotte d'une dizaine de bâtiments américains, dont un destroyer Aegis et des sous-marins à propulsion nucléaire.

La Corée du Sud a mené en début de semaine des manoeuvres militaires auxquelles ont participé plusieurs milliers de soldats sud-coréens appuyés par des hélicoptères de combat.

Cette nouvelle démonstration de force simulant une attaque nord-coréenne s'est tenue le long d'une rivière dans le canton septentrional de Hwacheon, situé juste au sud de la frontière avec la Corée du Nord, selon l'armée sud-coréenne.

Il s'agissait des premières manoeuvres depuis le torpillage le 26 mars d'une corvette attribué au régime de Pyongyang.

Selon les conclusions d'une enquête internationale, le naufrage du Cheonan, une corvette de 1 200 tonnes, a été provoqué par son torpillage par un sous-marin nord-coréen, tuant 46 marins sud-coréens.

Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité dans l'incident, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953.

La Corée du Sud a annoncé des représailles contre le Nord, qui a promis de répliquer en déclenchant «une guerre généralisée» en cas de nouvelles sanctions.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/01/01-4285958-coree-du-sud-des-navires-americains-vont-participer-a-un-exercice-militaire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Genève
Publié le 03 juin 2010 à 12h00 | Mis à jour à 12h14 


*Une guerre peut éclater «à tout moment» entre les Corées *

«La situation actuelle est si grave dans la péninsule coréenne qu'une guerre peut éclater à tout moment», a déclaré jeudi un diplomate nord-coréen devant la Conférence du désarmement de l'ONU à Genève.

La tension est à son comble entre les deux États coréens depuis le torpillage, attribué au régime de Pyongyang, le 26 mars d'une corvette sud-coréenne.

«Un traité de paix est l'unique voie raisonnable et ayant des chances de réussir pour la dénucléarisation de la péninsule coréenne», a estimé l'ambassadeur adjoint nord-coréen auprès de l'ONU à Genève, Ri Jang Gon.

En tout état de cause, a ajouté le représentant de Pyongyang, le peuple nord-coréen est «prêt à réagir promptement (...) à toutes les formes de mesures agressives, y compris par une guerre totale».

Seul un armistice est en vigueur entre les deux pays depuis 1953.

Le diplomate nord-coréen a rejeté la responsabilité de la «grave situation» sur le «régime sud-coréen» qui collabore «avec son allié, les États-Unis d'Amérique à propos du naufrage du navire de guerre sud-coréen Cheonan».

La Corée du Nord «n'a rien à voir avec le naufrage», a-t-il affirmé en dénonçant des «résultats d'enquête» des autorités sud-coréennes fondés «sur des présomptions et des suppositions».

Séoul, «avec le plein soutien des États-Unis», a impliqué «sans motif et depuis le début» Pyongyang dans ce naufrage et «a finalement annoncé arbitrairement les résultats d'une enquête assurant que la navire de guerre avait été coulé par une torpille lancée par un sous-marin nord-coréen», a poursuivi le diplomate.

En même temps, Séoul «manoeuvre stupidement pour "punir" » Pyongyang et lui imposer des «représailles», et même «pour faire adopter des "sanctions" supplémentaires contre la République populaire démocratique de Corée par le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU», a-t-il ajouté.

Selon les conclusions d'une enquête internationale, le naufrage du Cheonan, une corvette de 1 200 tonnes, a été provoqué par son torpillage par un sous-marin nord-coréen, tuant 46 marins sud-coréens à bord.

Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité dans cet incident, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953.

La Corée du Sud a annoncé des représailles contre le Nord qui a promis de répliquer en déclenchant «une guerre généralisée» en cas de nouvelles sanctions.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/03/01-4286566-une-guerre-peut-eclater-a-tout-moment-entre-les-corees.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Washington
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 19h02 | Mis à jour le 02 juin 2010 à 20h48 


*Obama promet à Séoul le soutien inconditionnel des États-Unis*

Le président Barack Obama a promis mercredi aux Sud-Coréens le soutien sans faille des États-Unis face aux «agressions» de la Corée du Nord, saluant «l'extraordinaire patience» de Séoul après le naufrage d'une de ses corvettes attribué à un torpillage nord-coréen.

Dans un message vidéo destiné à un groupe d'amitié américano-sud-coréen à l'occasion du 60e anniversaire du début de la guerre de Corée, M. Obama a remarqué, en allusion au naufrage du bâtiment de la marine sud-coréenne Cheonan fin mars, que «comme nous l'avons vu ces dernières semaines, notre alliance est plus nécessaire que jamais».

«L'attaque contre le bateau Cheonan était un acte d'agression injustifié de la Corée du Nord», a répété M. Obama.

«A nos amis de la république de Corée qui vous rejoignez ce soir, je dis ceci: vous et le président Lee (Myung-bak) avez fait montre d'une extraordinaire patience et retenue. Vous avez montré au monde ce que sont les vraies force et confiance. Et vous avez le soutien inconditionnel de votre ami et allié, les Etats-Unis d'Amérique», a ajouté le président, selon ce message dont la transcription a été diffusée mercredi soir par la Maison Blanche.

Selon les conclusions d'une enquête internationale, le naufrage du Cheonan, une corvette de 1 200 tonnes, a été provoqué par son torpillage par un sous-marin nord-coréen, tuant 46 marins sud-coréens.

Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité dans l'incident, l'un des plus graves militairement depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953.

La Corée du Sud a annoncé des représailles contre le Nord, qui a promis de répliquer en déclenchant «une guerre généralisée» en cas de nouvelles sanctions, et cherche à obtenir une condamnation de sa voisine à l'ONU.

«Nous allons oeuvrer, avec nos alliés et nos partenaires, à faire en sorte que la Corée du Nord rende des comptes, dont au Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU, pour affirmer clairement que la Corée du Nord n'obtiendra ni sécurité ni respect par des agressions, mais seulement en respectant ses obligations», a souligné M. Obama.

«L'engagement des Etats-Unis envers la sécurité et la défense de la république de Corée ne faiblira jamais», a-t-il encore assuré.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/02/01-4286281-obama-promet-a-seoul-le-soutien-inconditionnel-des-etats-unis.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (4 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
New York
Publié le 03 juin 2010 à 21h39 | Mis à jour le 03 juin 2010 à 21h47 


*Cheonan:Séoul souhaite une résolution onusienne condamnant Pyongyang* 

La Corée du Sud compte demander bientôt au Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU d'examiner une résolution condamnant la Corée du Nord pour le torpillage en mars, attribué au régime de Pyongyang, d'une corvette sud-coréenne, a indiqué jeudi un diplomate.

Le diplomate, qui s'exprimait sous-couvert de l'anonymat, a précisé que le ministre adjoint des Affaires étrangères sud-coréen Chun Young-woo qui se trouve depuis mercredi à New York, ferait bientôt une demande officielle en ce sens auprès des 15 membres du Conseil.

Selon les conclusions d'une enquête internationale, le naufrage du Cheonan, une corvette de 1200 tonnes, a été provoqué par son torpillage par un sous-marin nord-coréen, tuant 46 marins sud-coréens à bord.

Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité dans cet incident, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953.Séoul souhaite une résolution onusienne condamnant Pyongyang

La Corée du Sud a annoncé des représailles contre le Nord qui a promis de répliquer en déclenchant «une guerre généralisée» en cas de nouvelles sanctions.

Le diplomate a toutefois indiqué que Chun Young-woo, qui a rencontré mercredi et jeudi plusieurs ambassadeurs, ne demanderait pas aux 15 membres du Conseil des sanctions contre la Corée du Nord.

Chun Young-woo, qui a rencontré en début de semaine des responsables américains à Washington, s'est réuni jeudi avec le chef de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon, qui est sud-coréen, pour discuter du torpillage de la corvette et lui rendre compte de son entretien avec l'ambassadeur mexicain Claude Heller, président du Conseil de sécurité pour le mois de juin.

La Corée du Sud peut compter sur le soutien inconditionnel des États-Unis, du Japon et d'autres puissances occidentales, mais pour s'assurer de l'adoption d'une résolution condamnant son voisin du Nord, elle doit aussi s'assurer du soutien de la Russie et de la Chine, deux pays traditionnellement proches de Pyongyang.

Moscou a jugé la semaine dernière que le dossier impliquant la Corée du Nord dans le naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne ne pouvait être transmis au Conseil de sécurité sans «preuves à 100%».

Le président russe Dmitri Medvedev a envoyé lundi en Corée du Sud une équipe d'experts russes pour se pencher sur les résultats de l'enquête internationale sur le naufrage.

La Corée du Sud a aussi demandé à la Chine d'envoyer ses propres experts, mais Pékin n'a pas répondu à sa requête pour le moment, selon des médias locaux, dont certains indiquent que la proposition a été rejetée par Pékin.

Le premier ministre chinois, Wen Jiabao, a appelé dimanche au calme et à la baisse des tensions entre les deux Corées. Le chef du gouvernement chinois, qui s'exprimait après un sommet en Corée du Sud avec son homologue japonais, Yukio Hatoyama, et le président sud-coréen, Lee Myung-Bak, n'a fait aucune allusion à un éventuel ralliement chinois à la condamnation de la Corée du Nord.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/03/01-4286678-cheonanseoul-souhaite-une-resolution-onusienne-condamnant-pyongyang.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 10 juin 2010 à 09h47 | Mis à jour à 11h17 


*Pyongyang tente d'apaiser Pékin après la mort de trois Chinois*







La Corée du Nord a présenté ses condoléances après la mort de trois Chinois tués par balles par ses garde-frontières la semaine dernière et a promis une punition sévère pour les responsables, a affirmé jeudi l'agence Chine Nouvelle.

La Corée du Nord «a exprimé sa tristesse pour les morts lors de cet accident et offert ses condoléances aux familles des défunts», a indiqué l'agence officielle chinoise, citant un communiqué du gouvernement de la province du Liaoning (nord-est), frontalière avec la Corée du Nord.

Elle «a indiqué qu'elle punirait sévèrement les responsables des tirs», selon ce texte, ajoutant que, selon les premiers éléments de l'enquête menée par les garde-frontières, ils avaient été «accidentels».

Trois Chinois ont été tués et un blessé le 4 juin à la frontière entre les deux pays par des tirs de garde-frontières nord-coréens.

Les victimes, des habitants de la ville de Dandong, sont soupçonnées d'avoir franchi la frontière pour faire de la contrebande.

Mardi, la Chine, alliée de Pyongyang, avait indiqué avoir protesté.

Cet incident intervient dans une période de tensions sur la péninsule coréenne après le torpillage d'un navire de guerre sud-coréen attribué au régime de Pyongyang, ce que ce dernier dément.

Le chef d'état-major interarmées des États-Unis s'est dit mercredi «consterné» par le manque de soutien de la Chine aux efforts internationaux pour faire pression sur Pyongyang.

«J'ai été encouragé par les déclarations publiques faites récemment par le pouvoir chinois sur la gravité de cet incident et la nécessité d'établir des responsabilités, et suis désormais consterné par la réponse plutôt tiède aux appels au soutien lancés par la communauté internationale», a déclaré l'amiral Mike Mullen.

Premier partenaire commercial et fournisseur d'aide de la Corée du Nord, la Chine maintient sous perfusion ce pays, l'un des plus miséreux et isolés de la planète.

Selon des analystes, Pékin a la hantise d'un écroulement de son voisin qui pourrait provoquer sur son territoire un afflux de réfugiés et l'envoi de troupes américaines non loin de ses frontières.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/10/01-4288664-pyongyang-tente-dapaiser-pekin-apres-la-mort-de-trois-chinois.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 15 juin 2010 à 13h42 | Mis à jour le 15 juin 2010 à 13h50 


*Pyongyang réagira militairement à toute condamnation à l'ONU * 








L'ambassadeur de Corée du Nord à l'ONU a averti mardi que son pays réagirait militairement à toute condamnation par le Conseil de sécurité pour le naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan, que Séoul impute à Pyongyang.

«Nous ne voulons pas que le Conseil de sécurité prenne des mesures de provocation à notre égard», a déclaré l'ambassadeur, Sin Son-ho, lors d'une conférence de presse.

Il a averti que si le Conseil décidait d'agir contre son pays, «des mesures de représailles seraient prises par nos forces militaires.»

La Corée du Nord exige de pouvoir inspecter le site du naufrage de la corvette, qui s'est produit en mars et que Séoul impute au tir d'une torpille nord-coréenne, a précisé le diplomate.

«Nous avons besoin de dépêcher notre propre groupe d'enquêteurs sur le site du naufrage», a dit M. Sin.

Le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU a pressé lundi les deux Corées de s'abstenir de tout acte qui pourrait conduire à une escalade des tensions après le naufrage de ce navire de guerre sud-coréen imputé au Nord.

Après avoir entendu séparément des représentants des deux parties en conflit sur l'incident, les 15 membres du Conseil de sécurité ont lancé un «appel fort aux parties afin qu'elles s'abstiennent de tout acte qui pourrait conduire à une escalade des tensions dans la région» et en faveur de la préservation de la paix et la stabilité dans la péninsule coréenne.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/15/01-4290227-pyongyang-reagira-militairement-a-toute-condamnation-a-lonu.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 14 juin 2010 à 20h00 | Mis à jour le 14 juin 2010 à 20h00 


*Torpillage: Séoul espère des mesures «appropriées» à l'ONU * 








La Corée du Sud espère que le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU prendra des mesures «opportunes et appropriées» contre la Corée du Nord, qu'elle accuse d'avoir torpillé une de ses corvettes, a déclaré lundi à l'ONU un responsable sud-coréen.

«Nous espérons que, sur la base de nos conclusions, le Conseil de sécurité prendra des mesures opportunes et appropriées en réponse à la provocation de la Corée du Nord contre un navire de la marine sud-coréenne», a dit à la presse Yoon Duk-yong, professeur à l'Institut des sciences et technologies avancées de Corée du sud.

M. Yoon faisait partie d'une délégation officielle sud-coréenne et multinationale qui venait de présenter au Conseil les conclusions d'une enquête internationale mettant directement en cause la Corée du Nord sur les circonstances du naufrage fin mars de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan, dans lequel 46 marins ont péri.

M. Yoon n'a pas précisé quelles mesures Séoul souhaitait voir le Conseil de sécurité prendre, estimant qu'il revenait à celui-ci d'en décider.

Il a affirmé que l'attaque avait été perpétrée par «un sous-marin de poche nord-coréen».

La torpille a été identifiée comme étant «un modèle CHT02D nord-coréen», sur la base de fragments récupérés, comprenant «des éléments de propulsion», a-t-il dit.

Le scientifique sud-coréen a indiqué que la présentation technique avait duré une trentaine de minutes, dans le cadre d'une séance d'une durée totale de deux heures.

Il a affirmé que les diplomates du Conseil de sécurité «avaient posé de très bonnes questions et étaient parvenus à une bonne compréhension des causes scientifiques et physiques du naufrage».

Interrogé peu après par la presse, l'ambassadeur adjoint de Corée du Nord, Pak Tok-un, a rejeté la position de la Corée du Sud. «Nous n'avons rien à voir avec cela, nous sommes des victimes», a-t-il affirmé. «Nous allons exposer clairement notre position» au Conseil, a-t-il ajouté.

Le Conseil de sécurité avait décidé d'entendre successivement les positions respectives des deux Corées sur cette affaire.

La commission d'enquête internationale avait conclu que le naufrage de la corvette de 1 200 tonnes, survenu le 26 mars près de la frontière maritime avec la Corée du Nord, était dû à une torpille tirée par un sous-marin nord-coréen.

La Corée du Nord a fermement démenti toute implication, accusant Séoul d'avoir «fabriqué» des preuves et affirmant que les deux voisins étaient «proches de la guerre».

La Corée du Sud avait saisi début juin le Conseil de Sécurité de l'ONU, espérant rallier un soutien international pour faire condamner Pyongyang qui a menacé de représailles en cas de nouvelles sanctions.

Mais, à l'issue d'un sommet fin mai en Corée du Sud avec son homologue japonais d'alors, Yukio Hatoyama, et le président sud-coréen Lee Myung-Bak, désireux d'obtenir le soutien de Pékin, le Premier ministre chinois Wen Jiabao s'était contenté d'appeler au calme et à la baisse des tensions entre les deux Corées.

Il n'avait fait aucune allusion à un éventuel ralliement chinois à une condamnation de la Corée du Nord, alliée de Pékin.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/14/01-4289955-torpillage-seoul-espere-des-mesures-appropriees-a-lonu.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (1 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 30 juin 2010 à 21h45 | Mis à jour le 01 juillet 2010 à 07h23 


*Pyongyang propose des discussions militaires avec Séoul * 








La Corée du Nord a proposé des discussions directes d'ordre militaire avec la Corée du Sud pour faire la lumière sur les circonstances du naufrage en mars de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan, dans une lettre au Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU.

Dans cette lettre adressée à la mission diplomatique du Mexique, qui assume en juin la présidence du Conseil de sécurité, et dont l'AFP a obtenu copie mercredi, Pyongyang rappelle son rejet des conclusions de l'enquête menée par la Corée du Sud sur le naufrage, qui l'imputait à une torpille nord-coréenne.

La Corée du Nord, qui nie toute responsabilité dans le naufrage, rappelle également son exigence de pouvoir inspecter le site de cet incident, survenu le 26 mars près de la ligne de démarcation maritime inter-coréenne et qui a coûté la vie à 46 marins sud-coréens.

«Nous sommes d'avis que la manière la plus raisonnable de régler cet incident est que le Nord et le Sud de la Corée s'asseyent ensemble pour rechercher la vérité», dit la lettre.

«Partant de là, la République populaire démocratique de Corée (RPDC, Corée du Nord) a proposé le 27 juin à la partie sud-coréenne un contact au niveau du groupe de travail pour préparer des discussions militaires de haut niveau entre les deux côtés», ajoute le document.

«Le Conseil de sécurité des Nations unies devrait prendre des mesures pour aider à la réalisation de cette proposition (...) afin de rechercher objectivement la vérité, avant de s'intéresser au "résultat d'enquête" unilatéral des Etats-Unis et de la Corée du Sud», conclut Pyongyang.

Le Conseil a été saisi par la Corée du Sud de l'incident naval, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953. Séoul souhaite voir la Corée du Nord condamnée pour son rôle présumé dans le naufrage. Mais Pékin, protecteur traditionnel de Pyongyang, se montre peu enclin à accepter une telle issue.

L'ambassadeur de Corée du Nord à l'ONU avait averti le 15 juin que son pays réagirait militairement à toute condamnation par le Conseil pour le naufrage de la corvette.

Dimanche à Toronto, le président américain Barack Obama avait estimé que les Nations unies devaient signifier à la Corée du Nord que son comportement est «inacceptable» et avait mis en garde la Chine contre tout «aveuglement délibéré». Ses propos ont été vivement rejetés par Pékin.

Mercredi soir, la Corée du Sud a envoyé à la mission mexicaine à l'ONU une réponse écrite à la lettre nord-coréenne, dans laquelle Séoul rappelle à Pyongyang qu'il existe un mécanisme officiel de contact entre les deux pays, prévu par l'accord d'armistice de 1953.

Selon cette lettre, dont l'AFP a également obtenu copie, «c'est à la Commission militaire d'armistice qu'il revient de traiter des cas de violation de l'accord» de 1953.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201006/30/01-4294656-pyongyang-propose-des-discussions-militaires-avec-seoul.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (9 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
New York
Publié le 08 juillet 2010 à 17h46 | Mis à jour le 08 juillet 2010 à 17h48 


*Corvette sud-coréenne: l'ONU va condamner Pyongyang* 








Le Conseil de sécurité va condamner «l'attaque ayant conduit au naufrage» de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan sans l'imputer directement à la Corée du Nord, dans une déclaration qui devrait être adoptée vendredi et dont l'AFP a obtenu copie jeudi.

Le Conseil va également exprimer «sa profonde préoccupation» du fait qu'une enquête menée par la Corée du Sud, avec la participation de cinq autres Etats, a conclu à la culpabilité de la Corée du Nord dans l'incident. Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité, ce dont le texte du Conseil «prend note».

Le texte demande également que «des mesures appropriées et pacifiques soient prises envers les personnes responsables de l'incident».

Il affirme qu'un tel incident «met en danger la paix et la sécurité dans la région et au-delà» et souligne qu'«il importe d'éviter toute nouvelle attaque ou acte d'hostilité contre la République de Corée (Corée du Sud) ou dans la région».

La déclaration salue «la retenue dont a fait preuve la Corée du Sud» et «appelle à une adhésion pleine et entière à l'Accord d'armistice» qui a mis fin à la fin de la guerre de Corée en 1953.

Ce texte est très édulcoré par rapport à ce que Séoul aurait souhaité, en raison de l'opposition de la Chine, alliée traditionnelle de la Corée du Nord, à toute condamnation explicite du régime de Pyongyang.

Il a été négocié entre les cinq membres permanents du Conseil (Chine, Etats-Unis, France, Grande-Bretagne, Russie), la Corée du Sud et le Japon et distribué jeudi par les Etats-Unis au Conseil de sécurité lors d'une séance plénière non prévue initialement.

Les membres non permanents du Conseil ayant besoin d'un peu de temps pour consulter leur capitale, la déclaration n'a pu être adoptée dès jeudi et devrait l'être vendredi, selon plusieurs diplomates.

L'adoption d'une telle déclaration requiert l'unanimité des 15 membres du Conseil.

«C'est une réponse appropriée qui, si elle est adoptée, signifiera que le Conseil de sécurité est uni dans sa condamnation de l'attaque du 26 mars qui a conduit au naufrage du Cheonan», a déclaré à la presse l'ambassadrice des Etats-Unis, Susan Rice. Elle a qualifié le texte de «très clair».

Le Conseil de sécurité a été saisi par la Corée du Sud de l'incident naval, survenu le 26 mars, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée en 1953. Séoul souhaitait voir la Corée du Nord condamnée pour son rôle présumé dans ce naufrage.

L'ambassadeur de Corée du Nord à l'ONU avait averti le 15 juin que son pays réagirait militairement à toute condamnation par le Conseil.

Une enquête internationale a conclu fin mai à un tir de torpille par un sous-marin nord-coréen, mais la Corée communiste nie toute responsabilité et exige de pouvoir inspecter le site de l'incident, près de la ligne de démarcation maritime inter-coréenne et qui a coûté la vie à 46 marins sud-coréens.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201007/08/01-4296731-corvette-sud-coreenne-lonu-va-condamner-pyongyang.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (9 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
New York
Publié le 09 juillet 2010 à 10h08 | Mis à jour à 10h15 


*Le Conseil de sécurité condamne l'attaque contre la corvette sud-coréenne* 

Le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU a condamné vendredi «l'attaque ayant conduit au naufrage» de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan mais sans l'imputer directement à la Corée du Nord, dans une déclaration adoptée à l'unanimité.

Le Conseil exprime «sa profonde préoccupation» du fait qu'une enquête menée par la Corée du Sud, avec la participation de cinq autres États, a conclu à la culpabilité de la Corée du Nord dans l'incident, dit la déclaration, lue en séance au nom du Conseil par sa présidente en juillet, l'ambassadrice du Nigéria, Joy Ogwu.

Pyongyang a démenti toute responsabilité dans l'incident, ce dont le texte du Conseil «prend note».

La déclaration demande que «des mesures appropriées et pacifiques soient prises envers les personnes responsables de l'incident».

Ce texte est très édulcoré par rapport à ce que Séoul aurait souhaité, en raison de l'opposition de la Chine, alliée traditionnelle de la Corée du Nord, à toute condamnation explicite du régime de Pyongyang.

Il a été négocié entre les cinq membres permanents du Conseil (Chine, États-Unis, France, Grande-Bretagne, Russie), la Corée du Sud et le Japon.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201007/09/01-4296908-le-conseil-de-securite-condamne-lattaque-contre-la-corvette-sud-coreenne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (12 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 12 juillet 2010 à 11h40 | Mis à jour à 11h47 


*Naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne: discussions prévues mardi*


Des représentants militaires nord-coréens et américains doivent se rencontrer mardi dans le village frontalier de Panmunjom à propos du naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan, a annoncé lundi le commandement unifié des Nations unies dirigé par les États-Unis.

Ces discussions préparatoires sont censées ouvrir la voie à des pourparlers au niveau des généraux pour évoquer l'incident naval survenu le 26 mars, l'un des plus graves depuis l'armistice de la guerre de Corée, qui a coûté la vie à 46 marins sud-coréens.

L'ONU a condamné vendredi «l'attaque» ayant causé fin mars le naufrage de la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan mais sans l'imputer directement à la Corée du Nord, la Chine, protectrice traditionnelle de Pyongyang, s'y étant opposée.

Une enquête internationale a conclu fin mai à un tir de torpille par un  sous-marin nord-coréen, mais la Corée communiste nie toute responsabilité et exige de pouvoir inspecter le site, près de la ligne de démarcation maritime intercoréenne.

Le village de Panmunjom, à une cinquantaine de kilomètres au nord de Séoul, est situé dans une bande démilitarisée de 4 kilomètres de large, de part et d'autre de la ligne de démarcation intercoréenne.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201007/12/01-4297565-naufrage-de-la-corvette-sud-coreenne-discussions-prevues-mardi.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (20 Jul 2010)

Anne Flaherty
Associated Press
Washington
Publié le 19 juillet 2010 à 23h10 | Mis à jour le 19 juillet 2010 à 23h15 


*Le porte-avions USS George Washington attendu en Corée du Sud * 










Les États-Unis enverront l'énorme porte-avions USS George Washington en Corée du Sud cette semaine, a annoncé l'armée lundi.

Le déploiement est considéré comme une démonstration de force après l'attaque contre un navire de guerre sud-coréen qui a tué 46 marins en mars. La Corée du Sud et une équipe internationale d'enquêteurs ont blâmé la Corée du Nord pour cette attaque.

Le porte-avions est attendu mercredi dans le port sud-coréen de Busan. Il pourrait prendre part à un prochain exercice militaire.

Le porte-avions alimenté à l'énergie nucléaire, l'un des plus imposants navires de guerre du monde, sera accompagné de trois destroyers: le McCampbell, le John S. McCain et le Lassen.

Le secrétaire à la Défense Robert Gates et la secrétaire d'État Hillary Clinton devraient dévoiler cette semaine plus de détails au sujet de l'exercice militaire commun. M. Gates et Mme Clinton sont en visite à Séoul pour rencontrer leurs homologues sud-coréens.

L'exercice militaire et le déploiement du «George Washington» font l'objet de discussions depuis l'attaque contre le navire sud-coréen, le «Cheonan», en mars.

Le naufrage du «Cheonan» est considéré comme le plus grand désastre militaire de la Corée du Sud depuis la guerre de Corée, qui s'est terminée par un cessez-le-feu en 1953. Aucun traité de paix formel n'a été signé entre les deux pays, et plus de 28 000 soldats américains restent postés en Corée du Sud avec pour mission de protéger l'important allié des États-Unis.

Le déploiement du porte-avions pourrait être vu par la Corée du Nord comme un geste particulièrement agressif des États-Unis compte tenu de la taille du navire. D'après un site Internet de la marine américaine, le «George Washington» mesure plus de 74 mètres de hauteur et peut loger 6250 membres d'équipage.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201007/19/01-4299616-le-porte-avions-uss-george-washington-attendu-en-coree-du-sud.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (5 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 03 août 2010 à 22h56 | Mis à jour le 03 août 2010 à 23h00 


*Déploiement de missiles nord-coréens près de la frontière * 


La Corée du Nord a déployé des missiles sol-air de longue portée près de la frontière avec la Corée du Sud, a rapporté mercredi le quotidien Chosun Ilbo, citant une source militaire sud-coréenne.

Selon le quotidien sud-coréen, plusieurs missiles SA-5 ont été déplacés depuis la province de Hwanghae, dans le sud-ouest du pays, vers la frontière où ils représentent un danger potentiel pour les avions sud-coréens.

Ces missiles ont été repositionnés en mars après le naufrage d'un navire de guerre sud-coréen, coulé en mer jaune par une torpille nord-coréenne. 46 marins sud-coréens avaient péri.

Un porte-parole de l'armée sud-coréenne a refusé de commenter ces informations.

Selon la source militaire citée par le Chosun Ilbo, les missiles déployés à la frontière sont destinés à empêcher l'aviation sud-coréenne de lancer des frappes contre des cibles stratégiques du Nord.

L'armée nord-coréenne aurait acheter quelque 350 missiles SA-5, d'une portée de 250 km, et une Vingtaine de plateformes de lancement à l'Union soviétique à la fin des années 80.

Le torpillage de la corvette Cheonan, le 26 mars, attribué à Pyongyang, a ravivé les tensions dans la péninsule, alors que la Corée du Nord a claqué la porte depuis plus d'un an des discussions entre six pays visant à la convaincre de renoncer à ses ambitions nucléaires.

Le régime communiste, soutenu par la Chine, a toujours nié avoir torpillé le navire.

Les États-Unis et la Corée du Sud mènent actuellement des manoeuvres conjointes visant à mettre en garde la Corée du Nord. Ces exercices ont été condamnés par le régime nord-coréen qui a menacé de riposter par une «puissante dissuasion nucléaire».


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/03/01-4303628-deploiement-de-missiles-nord-coreens-pres-de-la-frontiere.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (16 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 15 août 2010 à 10h52 | Mis à jour le 15 août 2010 à 11h06 


*Pyongyang et Séoul se mettent en garde mutuellement * 


La Corée du Nord a promis dimanche d'infliger «la plus sévère punition» à la Corée du Sud à propos des manoeuvres militaires prévues avec les Etats-Unis alors que le président sud-coréen Lee Myung-Bak a appelé Pyongyang à cesser ses provocations.

Cet échange d'avertissements intervient à la veille du début de manoeuvres militaires conjointes entre la Corée du Sud et les Etats-Unis baptisées «Ulchi Freedom Guardian» qui doivent durer dix jours.

L'armée et le peuple du Nord «porteront un coup sans pitié» pour répondre à ces manoeuvres «comme ils l'ont déjà décidé et l'ont déclaré dans le pays et à l'étranger», a lancé un porte-parole de la direction de l'armée nord-coréenne dans un communiqué publié par les médias officiels.

«La riposte militaire (de Pyongyang) sera la plus sévère punition jamais infligée à quiconque dans le monde», a-t-il ajouté.

Environ 30.000 soldats américains participeront aux manoeuvres, selon un porte-parole militaire américain. D'autres soldats américains stationnés aux Etats-Unis y participeront via des réseaux informatiques.

56.000 soldats sud-coréens seront mobilisés pour les manoeuvres, selon un porte-parole du ministère de la Défense.

Le président sud-coréen Lee Myung-Bak a averti dimanche qu'il ne tolèrerait aucune provocation militaire de la Corée du Nord.

«Le Nord ne doit jamais s'aventurer à une autre provocation et nous ne la tolèrerons pas s'ils (les Nord-Coréens) recommencent», a déclaré le président Lee dans un discours prononcé à l'occasion de la libération en 1945 du joug colonial japonais.

«Il est temps pour Pyongyang de regarder la réalité en face et d'opérer un changement courageux», a ajouté M. Lee qui a proposé un «nouveau paradigme» dans les relations bilatérales.

Dans un message publié sur un site militaire américain, le général Walter Sharp, commandant en chef des 28.500 soldats américains stationnés dans le sud, a qualifié les manoeuvres avec la Corée du Sud «d'un des plus grands exercices communs de théâtre jamais effectués dans le monde».

Un exercice de sécurité séparé, avec des responsables gouvernementaux sud-coréens et des soldats, aura lieu dans la même période, selon l'agence sud-coréenne Yonhap.

Les manoeuvres Ulchi Freedom Guardian font partie d'une série d'exercices préparés par le Sud - seul ou avec les Américains - après le torpillage d'un navire de guerre sud-coréen en mars.

Séoul et Washington, s'appuyant sur une enquête internationale, accusent la Corée du Nord d'avoir torpillé le 26 mars la corvette sud-coréenne Cheonan, dont le naufrage a tué 46 marins, ce que Pyongyang a catégoriquement démenti.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/15/01-4306676-pyongyang-et-seoul-se-mettent-en-garde-mutuellement.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (18 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 18 août 2010 à 14h59 | Mis à jour à 15h02 


*Nouvelles manoeuvres militaires Corée du Sud-É-U*

Les armées américaine et sud-coréenne effectueront début septembre des manoeuvres conjointes de lutte anti-sous-marine et destinées à «envoyer un message clair» à la Corée du Nord, a indiqué le Pentagone mercredi.

Ces exercices «de nature défensive» auront lieu «dans les eaux internationales, à l'ouest de la péninsule coréenne, et commenceront au début du mois prochain», a expliqué Bryan Whitman, un porte-parole du département américain de la Défense.

Ces manoeuvres visent à «améliorer la préparation et l'efficacité des forces américaines et sud-coréennes en cas d'attaque sous-marine», a-t-il ajouté.

Mais ces exercices ont surtout pour but d'«envoyer un message clair à la Corée du Nord: les États-Unis sont décidés à défendre la République de Corée (la Corée du Sud, ndlr). Notre engagement est sans équivoque», a encore dit M. Whitman.

Il a assuré que la Chine voisine ne devait en aucun cas voir ces manoeuvres comme une menace.

L'exercice, dont la durée n'a pas été précisée, fait partie d'une série de manoeuvres lancées par Séoul - seul ou conjointement avec les États-Unis - dans la foulée du naufrage du Cheonan, une de ses corvettes en mars, attribuée par une commission d'enquête internationale à une torpille nord-coréenne.

«Le but de ces exercices est de dissuader la Corée du Nord de conduire de nouvelles offensives déstabilisatrices, comme celle contre le Cheonan», a-t-il martelé.

Lundi, la Corée du Sud et les États-Unis ont ainsi lancé une nouvelle série de manoeuvres conjointes impliquant 56 000 soldats sud-coréens et 30 000 américains.

Le régime de Pyongyang, qui a catégoriquement démenti être impliqué dans le naufrage du Cheonan, a vivement dénoncé ces manoeuvres et a promis dimanche d'infliger «la plus sévère punition jamais infligée à quiconque dans le monde» aux États-Unis et à la Corée du Sud, promettant que son armée et son peuple leur porteraient «un coup sans pitié» pour répondre aux manoeuvres.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/18/01-4307682-nouvelles-manoeuvres-militaires-coree-du-sud-e-u.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (19 Aug 2010)

Mathieu Perreault
La Presse
Publié le 19 août 2010 à 07h12 | Mis à jour à 11h39 


*La Corée du Nord sur Twitter* 









La Corée du Nord est le purgatoire de l'internet, ses 23 millions d'habitants devant se contenter d'une poignée de connexions à la Toile. Un directeur d'usine a même été exécuté en 2007 parce qu'il avait fait des appels internationaux non autorisés. Mais cela n'empêche pas le royaume ermite de souscrire aux dernières tendances des communications sociales. Le Parti communiste nord-coréen vient d'ouvrir des comptes Twitter et YouTube.

«C'est visiblement destiné à une clientèle externe, aux Sud-Coréens en particulier», explique Marcus Noland, économiste de l'institut Peterson à Washington, qui a publié en 2008 une analyse du secteur nord-coréen des télécommunications.

«Ça ne signifie pas que l'internet progresse dans le pays. Au contraire, le réseau semble de plus en plus étroitement supervisé. Les quelques tentatives d'ouverture de la dernière décennie sont définitivement révolues.»

Pour le moment, le site Twitter et les vidéos sur YouTube (Uriminzokkiri, une variation sur le slogan «Notre peuple») ne sont qu'en coréen. On trouve sur YouTube une vidéo de propagande - une histoire ferroviaire édifiante au style suranné -, un documentaire sur l'entretien des trains, un bulletin d'information où on ne voit que le présentateur et deux reportages au montage vaguement occidental, ton de voix dramatique à l'appui.

Les télécommunications en Corée du Nord sont presque à l'âge de pierre, selon M. Noland. Dans son rapport de 2008, il a indiqué que des centres importants comme des usines de production d'électricité utilisaient encore, en 2005, des téléphones à cadran.

Les autorités avaient donné dans les années 90 un contrat à une firme française pour la production de matériel de connexion plus moderne, qui aurait éventuellement été produit en Corée du Nord. Mais après avoir fixé en 2003 un objectif ambitieux - que toutes les résidences du pays aient le téléphone avant 2008 -, des craintes d'espionnage ont mené au resserrement des autorisations. C'est dans ce cadre qu'un dirigeant d'usine a été exécuté en 2007 pour avoir fait des appels internationaux non autorisés.

Le pays n'a que 1,1 million de lignes de téléphone, le plus bas taux du monde. Seule lueur d'espoir, une société égyptienne, Orascom, a reçu en 2008 le mandat de mettre sur pied un réseau de téléphones cellulaires. «Il y a déjà eu une tentative du même genre, et les téléphones ont été confisqués au bout de quelques années», note M. Noland.

L'automne dernier, le magazine Time a néanmoins rapporté qu'une guide touristique à Pyongyang avait exhibé un portable, qui lui aurait été offert par son fiancé.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/19/01-4307802-la-coree-du-nord-sur-twitter.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (19 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 19 août 2010 à 11h38 | Mis à jour à 11h41 


*La Corée du Sud bloque le Twitter de la Corée du Nord*








La Corée du Sud a bloqué l'accès depuis son territoire au tout nouveau compte Twitter de la Corée du Nord, estimant que les messages contenaient «des informations illégales» en matière de sécurité, ont expliqué les autorités de Séoul jeudi.

La Corée du Nord a annoncé la semaine dernière l'ouverture d'un compte de microblogging Twitter et d'une chaîne de vidéo YouTube pour diffuser ses attaques contre le Sud et les États-Unis. Plus de 8 500 personnes se sont abonnées au compte Twitter de Pyongyang bien qu'il n'y ait eu qu'une trentaine de messages dont les liens renvoient vers des articles rendant hommage au dirigeant Kim Jong Il et critiquant les exercices militaires communs de Séoul et de Washington. Plus de 130 vidéos ont en revanche été mises en ligne sur la chaîne YouTube.

En Corée du Nord même, l'accès à Internet est bloqué pour la quasi-totalité des 24 millions d'habitants, seule l'élite étant autorisée à se connecter au réseau mondial, mais le régime paraît réellement intéressé par la technologie de l'information.

Le Nord et le Sud sont toujours techniquement en guerre, aucun accord de paix n'ayant été signé après l'armistice qui a mis fin à la guerre de Corée de 1950-53.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/19/01-4307957-la-coree-du-sud-bloque-le-twitter-de-la-coree-du-nord.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (30 Aug 2010)

Associated Press
Washington
Publié le 30 août 2010 à 16h39 | Mis à jour à 16h47 


*Washington étend les sanctions contre la Corée du Nord * 


L'administration Obama a renforcé lundi les sanctions américaines à l'encontre de la Corée du Nord en gelant les avoirs de personnes, entreprises et organismes qui seraient liés au programme nucléaire de Pyongyang.

Le Bureau 39, qui gérerait des activités illicites pour soutenir le programme nucléaire nord-coréen, est notamment visé par les nouvelles sanctions. Dans un rapport publié cette année, l'Institut des études stratégiques de l'US Army War College affirme que cet organisme nord-coréen est impliqué dans la production et distribution de drogues illégales, la contrefaçon de dollars et la production et distribution de cigarettes contrefaites.

En annonçant les nouvelles mesures, le département du Trésor a précisé que le président Barack Obama avait pris un décret autorisant des sanctions contre quatre Nord-Coréens, trois entreprises nord-coréennes et cinq organismes gouvernementaux nord-coréens. Le décret est entré en vigueur lundi. Deux des personnes visées sont liées au Bureau général de l'énergie atomique nord-coréen.

La secrétaire d'État Hillary Clinton avait annoncé lors d'une visite à Séoul en juillet l'intention de l'administration américaine de renforcer les sanctions contre Pyongyang.

La Corée du Nord, qui a procédé à un essai nucléaire en 2006, aurait assez de plutonium à usage militaire pour fabriquer au moins une demi-douzaine de bombes atomiques. Cinq pays -Chine, Corée du Sud, Etats-Unis, Japon et Russie- tentent depuis des années de négocier avec le régime communiste de Pyongyang le démantèlement de son programme nucléaire en échange d'aide et d'autres concessions.

Pyongyang a abandonné les pourparlers l'an dernier après que le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU a condamné un essai de missile à longue portée nord-coréen. Dans les semaines qui ont suivi, la Corée du Nord a procédé à un deuxième essai nucléaire.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201008/30/01-4311087-washington-etend-les-sanctions-contre-la-coree-du-nord.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (14 Sep 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Séoul
Publié le 13 septembre 2010 à 11h55 | Mis à jour le 13 septembre 2010 à 16h57 


*Le dialogue reprend entre les deux Corées* 


Les deux Corées reprendront cette semaine les négociations en vue de la réunion de familles séparées depuis la guerre de 1950-1953, signe supplémentaire d'un apaisement des tensions entre les deux voisins, a indiqué lundi le ministère de l'Unification.

Des responsables de la Croix-Rouge des deux pays se retrouveront vendredi sur le site industriel de Kaesong, juste au nord de la frontière, a indiqué à l'AFP un porte-parole du ministère.

La Corée du Nord avait proposé samedi la reprise de ce programme, tandis que son voisin du sud évoquait lundi matin la date de vendredi pour une éventuelle tenue de négociations.

Ces annonces sont un signe supplémentaire de détente entre les deux voisins après plusieurs mois de tensions provoquées par le torpillage en mars d'une corvette sud-coréenne, attribué à la Corée du Nord.

Lundi matin, la Croix-Rouge sud-coréenne a annoncé une aide de 10 milliards de wons (6,7 millions d'euros) à la Corée du Nord, durement touchée en août par des inondations. L'aide consiste principalement en riz, rations alimentaires et ciments.

La semaine dernière, Pyongyang a libéré un bateau de pêche sud-coréen capturé début août en mer du Japon pour pêche illégale et demandé simultanément, selon Séoul, une aide en nourriture et matériaux de construction.

La Corée du Nord souffre régulièrement de graves pénuries alimentaires.

Le programme humanitaire de retrouvailles entre les membres de familles séparées par la guerre de Corée avait repris en septembre 2009, après deux ans d'interruption, permettant à quelques dizaines de Sud-Coréens de retrouver des parents qu'ils n'avaient pas revus depuis 60 ans. Il a été depuis à nouveau interrompu.

Les deux Corées sont toujours théoriquement en guerre, en l'absence de traité de paix signé après la fin des hostilités en 1953.

Depuis 2000, plus de 16 000 Coréens ont pris part à ces réunions de familles, et 3 200 autres par vidéo interposée.

Selon les estimations, plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes âgées en Corée du Sud ont encore des parents vivant au Nord mais, chaque année, quelque 4 000 meurent avant d'avoir pu revoir les membres de leur famille.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201009/10/01-4314606-le-dialogue-reprend-entre-les-deux-corees.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (5 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Tokyo
Publié le 04 janvier 2011 à 09h06 


*Le Japon prêt à un dialogue direct avec la Corée du Nord*


Le Japon est prêt à ouvrir «un dialogue direct» avec la Corée du Nord, qui constituera l'un des «thèmes majeurs» de cette nouvelle année, a déclaré mardi le ministre japonais des Affaires étrangères, Seiji Maehara.
«Nous n'avons pas de relations diplomatiques (...) mais il est important de créer un environnement qui nous permettra d'avoir des discussions directes entre les deux pays», a-t-il dit lors d'une conférence de presse.

«Nous ne devrions pas traiter la question nord-coréenne uniquement dans des réunions multilatérales ou lors des négociations à six, en comptant sur d'autres pays», a poursuivi M. Maehara.

Jusqu'à présent, le Japon préférait participer à des discussions multilatérales, comme les négociations à six - les deux Corées, Chine, États-Unis, Japon, Russie - pour contraindre le régime nord-coréen à renoncer à son programme nucléaire en échange d'une aide économique.

Mais l'offre de dialogue présentée par le chef de la diplomatie nippone, qui l'a cité comme «l'un des thèmes majeurs» de l'année 2011, semble répondre à l'attitude conciliatrice adoptée par la presse officielle nord-coréenne à l'occasion du Nouvel An, après une période récente de vive tension dans la péninsule coréenne.

La presse de Pyongyang a appelé à une amélioration des relations entre le Nord et le Sud, et le président sud-coréen, Lee Myung-Bak, a répondu lundi que la porte du dialogue inter-coréen restait «ouverte» et que Séoul était prêt à «renforcer de manière drastique la coopération économique» si Pyongyang faisait preuve de sincérité dans la reprise de leurs relations.

Washington s'est félicité de ce changement de ton par rapport au «langage belliqueux» employé ces dernières semaines.

Stephen Bosworth, l'émissaire américain pour la Corée du Nord, est attendu cette semaine à Séoul, Pékin et Tokyo pour des consultations.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/asie-oceanie/201101/04/01-4357054-le-japon-pret-a-un-dialogue-direct-avec-la-coree-du-nord.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_asie-oceanie_290_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Washington
Publié le 21 janvier 2011 à 10h17 | Mis à jour le 21 janvier 2011 à 17h35 


*Corée du Nord: Obama fait pression sur Hu Jintao* 








Le président Barack Obama a averti son homologue chinois Hu Jintao d'un possible redéploiement de forces américaines en Asie pour contrer toute attaque éventuelle nord-coréenne si Pékin ne faisait pas pression sur Pyongyang, a indiqué vendredi un responsable américain.

M. Obama a dit à M. Hu que les programmes nucléaire et de missiles à longue portée de la Corée du Nord, ainsi que son «attitude guerrière» avaient convaincu Washington que le pays représentait une menace pour le territoire américain, a précisé ce responsable sous couvert de l'anonymat.

La mise en garde américaine, manifestée par M. Obama à son homologue lors de la visite de ce dernier mardi et mercredi à Washington, a contribué à persuader la Chine d'adopter une ligne plus dure vis-à-vis de la Corée du Nord, selon la même source.

Ce responsable a estimé que la démarche de M. Obama et la réaction chinoise avaient ouvert la voie à une reprise du dialogue entre les deux Corées cette semaine.

La Corée du Sud a accepté jeudi la proposition du Nord d'entamer des pourparlers militaires «de haut niveau» pour apaiser les tensions, mais elle a prévenu une nouvelle fois que le Nord devait admettre sa responsabilité dans deux graves incidents survenus en 2010.

En mars, 46 marins sud-coréens ont péri dans le torpillage de la corvette Cheonan, attribué par une enquête internationale à Pyongyang (qui dément), et fin novembre le Nord a bombardé l'île sud-coréenne de Yeonpyeong, faisant quatre morts.

Lors de sa visite à Washington, le président Hu s'est pour la première fois inquiété, comme les États-Unis, d'une nouvelle usine d'enrichissement d'uranium nord-coréenne.

Vendredi, le porte-parole de la Maison Blanche Robert Gibbs a affirmé que les secrétaires d'État Hillary Clinton et à la Défense Robert Gates avaient manifesté à la Chine leurs inquiétudes vis-à-vis de la Corée du Nord.

«Sans l'aide de la Chine, principal soutien du gouvernement nord-coréen, M. Obama a dit à M. Hu que les États-Unis seraient contraints de prendre des mesures à long terme, comme redéployer leurs forces, adapter leur politique de défense ou renforcer leurs manoeuvres militaires en Asie du Nord-Est», avait auparavant déclaré au New York Times un haut responsable américain non identifié. Selon lui, «cela a attiré l'attention de la Chine».

Sans confirmer ces propos, M. Gibbs a aussi indiqué vendredi que les États-Unis avaient essayé de transmettre à la Chine leurs profondes inquiétudes quant aux agissements de Pyongyang.

«Nous avons (...) fait en sorte d'exprimer nos inquiétudes quant au comportement agressif de la Corée du Nord, de manière à ce que les Chinois nous aident à traiter certains de ces problèmes», a expliqué M. Gibbs.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/tensions-entre-les-corees/201101/21/01-4362396-coree-du-nord-obama-fait-pression-sur-hu-jintao.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_etats-unis_286_section_POS3


----------

